# How do I remove the body from an Accucraft Brass long caboose



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have just purchased an Accucraft Brass long caboose. 

 

How do I remove the body so I can get inside? My guess is the series of small hex bolts underneath?


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Correct. One in each corner.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for that! 

Next time it's out of the box I’ll have a shot


----------

